# Trim Free by Merlin Transfers Problems



## shhaaannnn (Feb 5, 2015)

Hi, 
I'm wondering if anyone in the UK has used Trim Free sold by Merlin Transfers Trim Free Laser Transfer Paper ?
I had samples sent out, found no problems at all, so I then ordered a pack of 100 A3 and used all of the same print settings but have had nothing but problems... just wondering if anyone else has had issues with their paper?

Also looking at Forever from DigitalTransfers & Image Clip from Yolo, which would people recommend?
Thanks in advance....


----------

